# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  طريقة تعذيب البنات حسب جنسيتهم

## مراد الوديان

.

اذا كانت ايرانية 

امنع عنها الفستق 

--------------------------------------- 


إذا كانت صينية 

افتح عيونها 
----------------------------------- 

إذا كانت هندية 

خلها تتكلم عربي لمدة ساعة 

بامكانك في هذه الساعة الاستعانة بهد فون 

-------------------------------- 

إذا كانت اندونسيه 

احرمها من الأندومي اسبوع 

------------------------------------ 

اذا كانت ألمانية 

ذكرها بهتلر 

والنازية 

--------------------------- 

اذا كانت فرنسية 

لا تخليها تروح دور الأزياء 

ومحلات العطور 
---------------------------- 

اذا كانت ايطالية 

امنعها من احذية 

الجلد الاصلي الايطالية 

------------------------------ 

اذا كانت بريطانية 

امنعها من شرب الشاي 

ومن ساعة ا لي هي تريد
--------------------------------

وأخيراً إذا كانت عربية 


احرمها من الكلام لمدة ساعتين

----------


## N_tarawneh

طب والأردنية ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> طب والأردنية ...


امنع عنها مسلسل نور  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> امنع عنها مسلسل نور


صحيح ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## مراد الوديان

أو مسلسل سنوات الضياع
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*الأردنية اربطها وخلي التلفون يرن قدامها*

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

خربتها يامراد ياويلك من مها هلا بتجيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

حلوة 
كنت ناوية اكتب قديمة اول ما دخلت 
بس فيها اشياء جديدة وصحيحة 
اما عن الاردنية في اشياء كتير تغذبها فيها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*مراد الوديان شو هذا ؟؟؟؟ 
هو الوحده فينا مابتخلص منكم لا بعمر ولا بجنسيه ولا باشي شو هذا
لا ونادر والعالي مكيفين*  :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> حلوة 
> كنت ناوية اكتب قديمة اول ما دخلت 
> بس فيها اشياء جديدة وصحيحة 
> اما عن الاردنية في اشياء كتير تغذبها فيها


والله شو ؟؟؟ :Df3d6b430e:   :Df3d6b430e:   :Df3d6b430e:   :Df3d6b430e:   :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *مراد الوديان شو هذا ؟؟؟؟ 
> هو الوحده فينا مابتخلص منكم لا بعمر ولا بجنسيه ولا باشي شو هذا
> لا ونادر والعالي مكيفين*


 :SnipeR (66):   :SnipeR (66):

----------


## عُبادة

صح لسانك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*هو يا انتو بتحبوا تضايقوني يا بتتجاهلوني يا ما بعرف شو احكي الكوا رح اتبع اسلوب لاتغضب بل انتقم كل الي عنده تعليق هون رح يشوف جد ما بعرف ليش هبك*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *الأردنية اربطها وخلي التلفون يرن قدامها*


تعبير قاسي وحد الله

----------


## آلجوري

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..
لا تعليق  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مراد الوديان

ليش الصبايا زعلانه ومضايقة؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  
 :SnipeR (51):  
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ليش الصبايا زعلانه ومضايقة؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلامه اتسلمك ولا اشي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> سلامه اتسلمك ولا اشي


محمد القسايمه  ماشي....

----------


## N_tarawneh

عُلا العتوم إذا بدك تعذبها ، إمنع عنها الكورن فليكس ... :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> عُلا العتوم إذا بدك تعذبها ، إمنع عنها الكورن فليكس ...


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## العالي عالي

> عُلا العتوم إذا بدك تعذبها ، إمنع عنها الكورن فليكس ...


وانت نمنع عنك ورق الدوالي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> وانت نمنع عنك ورق الدوالي


طرق مجاكرتي انكوا تحطوا هذا الموضوع وتكيفوا عليه  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ashrafwater

> والله شو ؟؟؟


معلش يا مها اتحملي . شو بدنا نعمل دايما انتوا بالوجه. بس لا غني عنكم . انتم الخير والبركه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> معلش يا مها اتحملي . شو بدنا نعمل دايما انتوا بالوجه. بس لا غني عنكم . انتم الخير والبركه


مش باين  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


ومها ، كمان إذا بدنا نعذبها بنمنع عنها الصراصير والضفادع المقلية ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ومها ، كمان إذا بدنا نعذبها بنمنع عنها الصراصير والضفادع المقلية ...


اذا؟؟ ما انتوا معذبنيومخلصين حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مراد الوديان

أحسن اشي انو تحرمها من الحكي لمدة اسبوع وما تخليها تقعد مع صاحباتها وهون شوف قمت التعذيب لانه بنحرموا من القر 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب خليكو محترمين وما فيه داعي انكو تهاجموا الصبايا الموجودات بالمنتدى, انا شفت مواضيع كثيره هاجمت البنات بشكل متخلف و بعيدها نعم متخلف, كل هاي المواضيع فكرتها وحده و اصحاب المواضيع سواء كان المواضيع من تأليفهم او مجرد نقل هم حاملين هاذ الفكر الي من الظاهر بعتبر البنات انسان اوطى درجه بس بحب اذكر حاملين هاذ الفكر وناقلين هاذ الموضوع انه هاي البنت الي عم تحكي عليها بتصير امك و امي, اختك و اختي , زوجتك و زوجتي يعني انته عم بتهاجم نفسك قبل ما تهاجم الغير.

نظرتكوا للبنات بهاي الصوره مش دليل على الرجوله و القوه بالعكس هاذ تخلف و عنصريه و جهل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد القسايمه  ماشي....


افهمتيني خطأ يا مها

----------


## مراد الوديان

اسمع يا اخ عمار احنا اولا مش متخلفين حتى انشارك بمواضيع متخلفة اوكي وقبل ما تحكي الكلمة فكر فيها لانه في كلام ما بنحكا واحنا لما انحط مواضيع زي هاي المواضيع بكون بدافع المزح وتغيير الجو مش تخلف زي مانت بتحكي واحنا محترمين.

----------


## N_tarawneh

> طيب خليكو محترمين وما فيه داعي انكو تهاجموا الصبايا الموجودات بالمنتدى, انا شفت مواضيع كثيره هاجمت البنات بشكل متخلف و بعيدها نعم متخلف, كل هاي المواضيع فكرتها وحده و اصحاب المواضيع سواء كان المواضيع من تأليفهم او مجرد نقل هم حاملين هاذ الفكر الي من الظاهر بعتبر البنات انسان اوطى درجه بس بحب اذكر حاملين هاذ الفكر وناقلين هاذ الموضوع انه هاي البنت الي عم تحكي عليها بتصير امك و امي, اختك و اختي , زوجتك و زوجتي يعني انته عم بتهاجم نفسك قبل ما تهاجم الغير.
> 
> نظرتكوا للبنات بهاي الصوره مش دليل على الرجوله و القوه بالعكس هاذ تخلف و عنصريه و جهل


عمار شو مالك ...!!!؟؟؟

يبدو المسألة أصبحت تهذيب وتعليم للإحترام وتوضيح للعيب من عدمه ونعت بالتخلف والجهل وطعن بالرجولة ...!!!

علما ً بأن الموضوع لا يتجاوز المزح والمداعبة فقط لا غير يا صديقي  ...!!!

وهل أنت مدرك لما تحدثت به ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## مراد الوديان

معك حق يا ابو الطراونه

----------


## حلم حياتي

*روقو شباب وصلوا على النبي
ولا يهمكم احنا هون كلنا اخوة واصحاب 
ولازم نتحمل بعض بالحلوة والمرة*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> طيب خليكو محترمين وما فيه داعي انكو تهاجموا الصبايا الموجودات بالمنتدى, انا شفت مواضيع كثيره هاجمت البنات بشكل متخلف و بعيدها نعم متخلف, كل هاي المواضيع فكرتها وحده و اصحاب المواضيع سواء كان المواضيع من تأليفهم او مجرد نقل هم حاملين هاذ الفكر الي من الظاهر بعتبر البنات انسان اوطى درجه بس بحب اذكر حاملين هاذ الفكر وناقلين هاذ الموضوع انه هاي البنت الي عم تحكي عليها بتصير امك و امي, اختك و اختي , زوجتك و زوجتي يعني انته عم بتهاجم نفسك قبل ما تهاجم الغير.
> 
> نظرتكوا للبنات بهاي الصوره مش دليل على الرجوله و القوه بالعكس هاذ تخلف و عنصريه و جهل



*ليش ؟؟؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *ليش ؟؟؟*


*خلص وما بدي نقاش في الموضوع ولا من حد بالموضوع اعملوا الي بدكم اياه*

----------


## ashrafwater

اتمني من الاخوه الاعضاء ان يكونوا علي دراية من نقاشهم فيما  بينهم دون العصبية .
فما اجمل النقاش الهادئ الجميل دون التعرض لاحد من الاخوه والاخوات . اتمني ان نكون ذو وعي لما نتحدث به.
وتقبلو مروري

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار شو مالك ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> يبدو المسألة أصبحت تهذيب وتعليم للإحترام وتوضيح للعيب من عدمه ونعت بالتخلف والجهل وطعن بالرجولة ...!!!
> 
> علما ً بأن الموضوع لا يتجاوز المزح والمداعبة فقط لا غير يا صديقي  ...!!!
> 
> وهل أنت مدرك لما تحدثت به ...!!!؟؟؟


انا مدرك يا صديقي و بعني كل حرف كتبته حرفيا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اسمع يا اخ عمار احنا اولا مش متخلفين حتى انشارك بمواضيع متخلفة اوكي وقبل ما تحكي الكلمة فكر فيها لانه في كلام ما بنحكا واحنا لما انحط مواضيع زي هاي المواضيع بكون بدافع المزح وتغيير الجو مش تخلف زي مانت بتحكي واحنا محترمين.


مثل هيك مواضيع ما فيها مجال ابدا للمزح

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *خلص وما بدي نقاش في الموضوع ولا من حد بالموضوع اعملوا الي بدكم اياه*


*مها ليش احنا شو حكينا !!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟ *

----------


## باريسيا

> طب والأردنية ...


*ماهو حكالك احرمها من الكلام سعتين 
الاردنيه مش عربيه ؟!!!! 



يسلمو الايادي اخي على الطرح الرائع*

----------


## باريسيا

> *هو يا انتو بتحبوا تضايقوني يا بتتجاهلوني يا ما بعرف شو احكي الكوا رح اتبع اسلوب لاتغضب بل انتقم كل الي عنده تعليق هون رح يشوف جد ما بعرف ليش هبك*


*ايش مالك يامها غضبانه ؟!!!*

----------


## باريسيا

*والله انتو عليكم حكي وتعليقات بتموت ضحك 
ربنى يهديكم 
كل هاد انتم شايفينه على البنات ومتضايقين ؟!!!!
والله عجب*

----------


## ashrafwater

> *والله انتو عليكم حكي وتعليقات بتموت ضحك 
> ربنى يهديكم 
> كل هاد انتم شايفينه على البنات ومتضايقين ؟!!!!
> والله عجب*


اولا الحمد لله علي السلامة 
  واهلا وسهلا بك ثانيا . 

مها زعلانه من الردود اكيد بس حكينالها الله يعينك علينا بدك تتحملي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا مدرك يا صديقي و بعني كل حرف كتبته حرفيا


شكرا ً إلك ...!!!

----------


## باريسيا

> اولا الحمد لله علي السلامة 
>   واهلا وسهلا بك ثانيا . 
> 
> مها زعلانه من الردود اكيد بس حكينالها الله يعينك علينا بدك تتحملي


*الله يسلمك 
ويسعدك دنيه واخره ويرضا عليك 

لا مها حبابه وحنونه اكتير بس عندها مبداء ان المراءه الها كيانها وحياتها 
لايمكن اي احد ياذيها برميت ورده 

*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مثل هيك مواضيع ما فيها مجال ابدا للمزح


بس ملاحظة وهمسه بسيطة باذنك ...

 تحت أي ظرف من الظروف وشو ما كانت حجتك ، لا يجوز إلك تهين أعضاء المنتدى ، علما ً بأن الموضوع عادي جدا ً ولا يستحق منك كل هذا الهجوم والتسخيف والإنتقاص من رجولتنا ، إلا إذا قمت بالفحص الطبي اللازم وتبين لك العكس بأننا لسنا برجال ...!!!

 وإن اردت في المرات القادمة أن تجامل "س" أو "ص" من أعضاء أو عضوات المنتدى ، أتمنى عليك أن تكون المجاملة في مكانها وتكون مجاملة بحق الشخص نفسه وليس من خلال الشوفينيه والانتقاص والتحقير للغير ...!!!

شكرا ً ...

----------


## saousana

زهقت من المواضيع الي بتبدا مزحة 
وبتتحول لمشاكل بين الاعضاء
يا جماعة الموضوع اقل من انه بستاهل هذه الحدة من النقاش
وان تتحول الى مشاحنات بين الاعضاء 
انا بتوقع لو نتقبل الموضوع بروح رياضية احسن 
وبما اني بمون على مها بدي احكيلها خفي شوي 
يا ريت نقبل مواضيع المزح بضحكة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> زهقت من المواضيع الي بتبدا مزحة 
> وبتتحول لمشاكل بين الاعضاء
> يا جماعة الموضوع اقل من انه بستاهل هذه الحدة من النقاش
> وان تتحول الى مشاحنات بين الاعضاء 
> انا بتوقع لو نتقبل الموضوع بروح رياضية احسن 
> وبما اني بمون على مها بدي احكيلها خفي شوي 
> يا ريت نقبل مواضيع المزح بضحكة


طب سؤال ...!!!؟؟؟

ليش مها بالذات حاطينها في بوز المدفع ...!!!

هوه ما في بنات في المنتدى إلاَّ مها يعني ...!!!؟؟؟

وغالبية البنات الي في المنتدى دخلوا على الموضوع وتعاملوا معه بكل أرّيحيه ...

بصراحة أشيء محير ...!!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بس ملاحظة وهمسه بسيطة باذنك ...
> 
>  تحت أي ظرف من الظروف وشو ما كانت حجتك ، لا يجوز إلك تهين أعضاء المنتدى ، علما ً بأن الموضوع عادي جدا ً ولا يستحق منك كل هذا الهجوم والتسخيف والإنتقاص من رجولتنا ، إلا إذا قمت بالفحص الطبي اللازم وتبين لك العكس بأننا لسنا برجال ...!!!
> 
>  وإن اردت في المرات القادمة أن تجامل "س" أو "ص" من أعضاء أو عضوات المنتدى ، أتمنى عليك أن تكون المجاملة في مكانها وتكون مجاملة بحق الشخص نفسه وليس من خلال الشوفينيه والانتقاص والتحقير للغير ...!!!
> 
> شكرا ً ...


*
وانا كمان بحب اعطي ملاحظه بس ما رح اهمس بأذنك.. رح اعلي صوتي و اقول التالي:

ردا على الشق الاول: هم من تحدث باهانه و الاهانه ترد باهانه مهما كاان الموضوع اما اذا الموضوع عادي جدا هاذ اشي شخصي وما بجرؤ اي عضو انه يحدد مدى اهمية الموضوع بالنسبه الي ومدى حساسيته, و بضيف انه هم من تفضل باهانه و العين بالعين

اما الشق الثاني::

ما بسمحلك نادر بيك ..انا ما بجامل حدا و اكبر دليل انه بحكيلك اياها بصراحه الي بده يزعل من ردي يزعل هاذ رأيي وما حدا بقدر انه يحرمني من التعبير او انه يحدد رأيي على كيفه,,

كلامي واضح وما بدي تخوضوا بالموضوع مره ثانيه لانه ما بحب اعيد كثير الا اذا ما فهمتو اشي ساعتها بعاملكو معامله خاصه وبعيني الله وبعيد*

----------


## saousana

> طب سؤال ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> ليش مها بالذات حاطينها في بوز المدفع ...!!!
> 
> هوه ما في بنات في المنتدى إلاَّ مها يعني ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> وغالبية البنات الي في المنتدى دخلوا على الموضوع وتعاملوا معه بكل أرّيحيه ...
> 
> بصراحة أشيء محير ...!!!


يا نادر انا فاهمة مها شو بدها 
والموضوع انه قبل مها انا دخلت وتقبلت الموضوع عادي 
انا ماحطيتها في بوز المدفع بس لاني بمون عليها 
والاحتجاج ما صار الا لما حكت هي

ملاحظة : انا ما فهمت المطلوب منيح 
بتمنى اكون جاوبت على سؤالك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> امنع عنها مسلسل نور


والله انك جبتها :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> وانا كمان بحب اعطي ملاحظه بس ما رح اهمس بأذنك.. رح اعلي صوتي و اقول التالي:


أنا فضلت أهمس بأذنك ، احتراما ً وتقديرا ً للصداقة التي تربطنا داخل المنتدى ، أما إذا كنت تفضل الصوت العالي ، كن على ثقه بأني صوتي سيكون عاليا ً وفوق حدود الصوت المعهوده ...!!!




> ردا على الشق الاول: هم من تحدث باهانه و الاهانه ترد باهانه مهما كاان الموضوع اما اذا الموضوع عادي جدا هاذ اشي شخصي وما بجرؤ اي عضو انه يحدد مدى اهمية الموضوع بالنسبه الي ومدى حساسيته, و بضيف انه هم من تفضل باهانه و العين بالعين


بأي حق وبأي منطق تعتبر ما جاء في الموضوع وما تبعه من تعليقات بأنها إهانه ، حتى تعطي لنفسك الحق بإهانه الجميع ، هذا من ناحية ...!!!

ومن ناحية أخرى :- أعتقد بأن أعضاء المنتدى ليسوا ملزمين بمراعاة مشاعرك الشخصية من خلال موضوع عام تم طرحه في المنتدى على سبيل الدعابة لا أكثر ، لتأتي بالتالي وتعتبره إهانه وتمنح لنفسك الحق باستخدام القوانين الحمورابية "العين بالعين" ، ولتغلّب بالتالي أمورك الشخصية وتقوم بعكسها على كافة أعضاء المنتدى لإرضاء "س" من الناس ، اما بالنسبة للجراءة ، دعني أقولها لك وبكل تجرد ، ما قمت به من إهانه للمنتدى وأعضاء المنتدى ، غير مقبول بتاتا ً ...!!!




> اما الشق الثاني::
> 
> ما بسمحلك نادر بيك ..انا ما بجامل حدا و اكبر دليل انه بحكيلك اياها بصراحه الي بده يزعل من ردي يزعل هاذ رأيي وما حدا بقدر انه يحرمني من التعبير او انه يحدد رأيي على كيفه,,


موضوع المجاملة ، بالنسبة لردك واضح تمام الوضوح ، خاصة ً وأن غالبية البينات في المنتدى تعاملن مع الموضوع بروح رياضية ...!!!

ما قمت به ليس بحرية رأي ليتم تصريفها على هذا الأساس ، ما قمت به عبارة عن إهانة موجهة ومقصودة لأعضاء المنتدى ، وهذا لا يجوز ، ومن حق غالبية الأعضاء الرد عليك بنفس الإسلوب إن أردت ...!!!




> كلامي واضح وما بدي تخوضوا بالموضوع مره ثانيه لانه ما بحب اعيد كثير الا اذا ما فهمتو اشي ساعتها بعاملكو معامله خاصه وبعيني الله وبعيد


نعم ، كلامك وأضح ...!!!

أما بالنسبة للخوض بالموضوع أو عدمة ، ليس أنت من يقرره أو يتخذ موقف بشأنه ، خاصة ً وأنني على علم تأم بأنك لست بصاحب ولاية أو أمر في المنتدى ، لتتحدث بهذا الحديث ، واجعل حديثك في المرات القادمة لائقا ً ...!!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> أنا فضلت أهمس بأذنك ، احتراما ً وتقديرا ً للصداقة التي تربطنا داخل المنتدى ، أما إذا كنت تفضل الصوت العالي ، كن على ثقه بأني صوتي سيكون عاليا ً وفوق حدود الصوت المعهوده ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> بأي حق وبأي منطق تعتبر ما جاء في الموضوع وما تبعه من تعليقات بأنها إهانه ، حتى تعطي لنفسك الحق بإهانه الجميع ، هذا من ناحية ...!!!
> 
> ومن ناحية أخرى :- أعتقد بأن أعضاء المنتدى ليسوا ملزمين بمراعاة مشاعرك الشخصية من خلال موضوع عام تم طرحه في المنتدى على سبيل الدعابة لا أكثر ، لتأتي بالتالي وتعتبره إهانه وتمنح لنفسك الحق باستخدام القوانين الحمورابية "العين بالعين" ، ولتغلّب بالتالي أمورك الشخصية وتقوم بعكسها على كافة أعضاء المنتدى لإرضاء "س" من الناس ، اما بالنسبة للجراءة ، دعني أقولها لك وبكل تجرد ، ما قمت به من إهانه للمنتدى وأعضاء المنتدى ، غير مقبول بتاتا ً ...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 ابو الطراونه,,

ما رح اكتب موشح 

كلمتين,, رأيك ما بهمني وكل الي كتبته مش مهم بالنسبه الي ولا تغلب حالك وتكتب موشح ثاني

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ابو الطراونه,,
> 
> ما رح اكتب موشح 
> 
> كلمتين,, رأيك ما بهمني وكل الي كتبته مش مهم بالنسبه الي ولا تغلب حالك وتكتب موشح ثاني


مار ح أغلب حالي ...

شكرا ً ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مار ح أغلب حالي ...
> 
> شكرا ً ...


عفوا بس بدي راحتك مش اكثر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ياي 
علقانه بين عمار و نادر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ياي 
> علقانه بين عمار و نادر


وانته مين حكالك انها علقانه؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عمار ونادر بديش اسمع صوتكوا-->بالقروي!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مها لا تزعلي هي مجرد دعابه

ويمكن بعملوا هيك عشان يستفزوا البنات :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

احترما للاعضاء الكرام و لتقليل المشاحنات انا بنسحب من الجدال تاركه لنادر

----------


## ayman

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ضحكتوني عقولكم صغيرة عنجد

وكل هذا ما كان لازم يصير  الموضوع عادي جدا  ومافي اهانة للبنات او اي احد تاني هاي العالم كلهم بينكتو عن الصرايحة  مع انهم اكثر ناس متعلمين و  داكاترة بالجامعات   انا بقدر اقول اني حلو من هون لمليون سنة بس بالنهاية راح اظل شنع طول حياتي الكلام لا بيبني ولا بيهد  والمفروض مابيأثر على احد والشباب الي بتدرج هيك مواضيع بتتحركش حركشة بالبنات لأنو بس هيك المواضيع الي بيتحركش فيها مع البنات  وكلنا بندرك قيمة المرأة وانا اتحدى احد يعيش بدونهم 

يلا اذا الي عندي معزة عندكم تعتذرو من بعض لأنو بالنهاية  نحن اخوان والي بيرفض الأعتذار انا بكل بساطة بترك المنتدى ومعكم لبكرا متل هيك وقت وبتمنى من الجميع يساندني 

وبطلب  طلب خاص او رجاء من الأخ مراد انه يتوقف عن نقل وادارج المواضيع شوية ويتهمل ومصلحتنا وحدة ان شاء الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ضحكتوني عقولكم صغيرة عنجد
> 
> وكل هذا ما كان لازم يصير  الموضوع عادي جدا  ومافي اهانة للبنات او اي احد تاني هاي العالم كلهم بينكتو عن الصرايحة  مع انهم اكثر ناس متعلمين و  داكاترة بالجامعات   انا بقدر اقول اني حلو من هون لمليون سنة بس بالنهاية راح اظل شنع طول حياتي الكلام لا بيبني ولا بيهد  والمفروض مابيأثر على احد والشباب الي بتدرج هيك مواضيع بتتحركش حركشة بالبنات لأنو بس هيك المواضيع الي بيتحركش فيها مع البنات  وكلنا بندرك قيمة المرأة وانا اتحدى احد يعيش بدونهم 
> 
> يلا اذا الي عندي معزة عندكم تعتذرو من بعض لأنو بالنهاية  نحن اخوان والي بيرفض الأعتذار انا بكل بساطة بترك المنتدى ومعكم لبكرا متل هيك وقت وبتمنى من الجميع يساندني 
> 
> وبطلب  طلب خاص او رجاء من الأخ مراد انه يتوقف عن نقل وادارج المواضيع شوية ويتهمل ومصلحتنا وحدة ان شاء الله



لا خلص همه سمعو كلمتي :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ضحكتوني عقولكم صغيرة عنجد
> 
> وكل هذا ما كان لازم يصير  الموضوع عادي جدا  ومافي اهانة للبنات او اي احد تاني هاي العالم كلهم بينكتو عن الصرايحة  مع انهم اكثر ناس متعلمين و  داكاترة بالجامعات   انا بقدر اقول اني حلو من هون لمليون سنة بس بالنهاية راح اظل شنع طول حياتي الكلام لا بيبني ولا بيهد  والمفروض مابيأثر على احد والشباب الي بتدرج هيك مواضيع بتتحركش حركشة بالبنات لأنو بس هيك المواضيع الي بيتحركش فيها مع البنات  وكلنا بندرك قيمة المرأة وانا اتحدى احد يعيش بدونهم 
> 
> يلا اذا الي عندي معزة عندكم تعتذرو من بعض لأنو بالنهاية  نحن اخوان والي بيرفض الأعتذار انا بكل بساطة بترك المنتدى ومعكم لبكرا متل هيك وقت وبتمنى من الجميع يساندني 
> 
> وبطلب  طلب خاص او رجاء من الأخ مراد انه يتوقف عن نقل وادارج المواضيع شوية ويتهمل ومصلحتنا وحدة ان شاء الله


ايمن انته حبيبي وما بقدر ارفضلك طلب..

اخ نادر الطراونه انا بعتذر اذا جرحتك

----------


## ayman

> ايمن انته حبيبي وما بقدر ارفضلك طلب..
> 
> اخ نادر الطراونه انا بعتذر اذا جرحتك


تسلم ياعمار بس نادر  مافي احد تاني ؟؟

----------


## مراد الوديان

أنا يا إخوان لما أدرجت الموضوع ما كان هدفي الا المزح بس مو الحركشة وما كنت اتصور انو الموضوع يتطور زي هيك ويصل الى حد الزعل من بعض الأعضاء 
ومع انوالأخ عمار زادها بحكيو بس انا بحكيلو انو احنا بنمزح مزح اولا وهو ضايقه الموضوع كتير مع انو الموضوع مش عن الشباب حتى انه ينفعل انا حاس انو انفعل اكثر من اصحاب العلاقة البنات أو انهم ما بعرفوا يحكو فوكلوا عمار محامي عنهم وبتمنى يا عمار انو الكلام الي انحكا ما ينعاد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> تسلم ياعمار بس نادر  مافي احد تاني ؟؟


يا سيدي بتمون....بس نادر اولهم................... ومراد انهي من عندك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أنا يا إخوان لما أدرجت الموضوع ما كان هدفي الا المزح بس مو الحركشة وما كنت اتصور انو الموضوع يتطور زي هيك ويصل الى حد الزعل من بعض الأعضاء 
> ومع انوالأخ عمار زادها بحكيو بس انا بحكيلو انو احنا بنمزح مزح اولا وهو ضايقه الموضوع كتير مع انو الموضوع مش عن الشباب حتى انه ينفعل انا حاس انو انفعل اكثر من اصحاب العلاقة البنات أو انهم ما بعرفوا يحكو فوكلوا عمار محامي عنهم وبتمنى يا عمار انو الكلام الي انحكا ما ينعاد


اخ مراد الموضوع شبه المنتهي الرجاء عدم الخوض بالموضوع من جديد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> أنا يا إخوان لما أدرجت الموضوع ما كان هدفي الا المزح بس مو الحركشة وما كنت اتصور انو الموضوع يتطور زي هيك ويصل الى حد الزعل من بعض الأعضاء 
> ومع انوالأخ عمار زادها بحكيو بس انا بحكيلو انو احنا بنمزح مزح اولا وهو ضايقه الموضوع كتير مع انو الموضوع مش عن الشباب حتى انه ينفعل انا حاس انو انفعل اكثر من اصحاب العلاقة البنات أو انهم ما بعرفوا يحكو فوكلوا عمار محامي عنهم وبتمنى يا عمار انو الكلام الي انحكا ما ينعاد


خليك محضر خير

وانهي الموضوع

----------


## مراد الوديان

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا جماعه سكرو على الموضوع,,, اذا كنت جرحت الشباب الي هون انا بقدم اعتذاري بس كانت فورة دم و عصبيه لبعض المفردات الي عصبتني مش اكثر و ارجو من الاخ مراد عدم الخوض مره اخرى

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا جماعه سكرو على الموضوع,,, اذا كنت جرحت الشباب الي هون انا بقدم اعتذاري بس كانت فورة دم و عصبيه لبعض المفردات الي عصبتني مش اكثر و ارجو من الاخ مراد عدم الخوض مره اخرى


حبيب قلبي

----------


## الاء

هههههههههههههه
كتيرررر حلوووو


خاصه الصينيه ((  افتح عينها ))

هههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اشي برفع الضغط

----------


## غسان

> اشي برفع الضغط


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اشي برفع الضغط


ما ظل غير تقولي بيجلط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

